# will the g20 bumper fit on my 200sx se-r



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a 200sx se-r and I wanted to see if the g20 bumper fit on my car. I am not sure because the g20 is a 4 door. If anyone has any info to help me out let me know. Thanks


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

the number of doors dont have any affect on the bumper......... but i couldnt tell u if the g20 bumper would fit a se r


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i've seen it done before, i didnt have a chance to talk to the guy, we did try to fit a g20 bumper on my friends 200sx and it fit really close, we did it really quick and didn't really look at detail but i have seen it done before.


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

did the g20 bumper look good? do you have any pics?


----------



## Se-Rdragger (Oct 13, 2002)

wtf, thats ghey


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its been tried by my boy MP2050...

he had the bumper, skirts and rear bumper but it failed to work. factory bumpers arent made from the same material as aftermarket bumpers so the body shop told him it was a bad idea. 

i did see the p11 bumper on a p10... it almost fit perfect.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i heard that they dont completely match up.. ive already asked this question.. but modify as you please.. Travis


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i know it doesn't fit perfect, when i see this 200sx on the street again ill take a pic or ask him how he did it, it looked really good and fit nice, the bumper sits alot lower than the stock 200sx bumper.


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

(Se-Rdragger)
Why did you through that coment in? If you don't know, just say I don't know, instead of acting like you know something.


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

(se_nismo)
Yeah when you see him, do that for me. I would really apreciate it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Wtf*



Se-Rdragger said:


> wtf, thats ghey


If you don't have something constructive to add, please refrain from posting useless crap.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> its been tried by my boy MP2050...
> 
> he had the bumper, skirts and rear bumper but it failed to work. factory bumpers arent made from the same material as aftermarket bumpers so the body shop told him it was a bad idea.
> 
> i did see the p11 bumper on a p10... it almost fit perfect.


Actually the fitment isnt that great on the P10, the P11 front is longer










As was said, the g20 bumpers are made with a thick plastic, not fiberglass so it is much harder to modify...talk to MP2050


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

*thanks for the pic dsigns*

I really apreciate that pic. Would you happen to have a pic from the front? I just get a really good image of what the bumper would look like. Thanks

Justin


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

*I have to clear things up.*

I have a 95' 200sx se-r and I'm wanting to put a 99 infiniti g20 bumper on my car. Is it possible?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i was wondering the same thing...if it works i might actually go with the g20 bumper..i kno they can be had pretty cheap in unpainted form


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

*tried today to put the bumper on*

I went to the dealer today and purchased the 99 g20 bumper and tried to put it on my 200sx and it just did not line up perfectly. The side of the bumper comes inside the finder a little more than I would like it to be. The reinforcement bar had a couple of metal bends in it on the top near the headlights that would not alow it to fit properly. I just didn't want to start cutting up my reinforcement bar to but on this bumper of cut the bumper on the side to make it work. I think you will have to see if the reinforcement bar on a g20 will work before putting the g20 bumper. Just to no deal with all the hassle of cutting your old one. The g20 bumper was priced at $213 before taxes. I am not going to go through with putting on the bumper thank you all for your help. The cost is too much for the factory bumper. Thanks again


Justin


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

wow thats about as much as an aftermarket bumper....should have tried going with a cheaper alternative..not the dealer peice


----------

